# whats the cheapest way to reload 40 S&W



## 7mm deerslayer (Oct 4, 2000)

I shot a glock and I can go through some serious rounds in no time at all. What is the cheapest way that I can get into reloading. I know that it might be a little expensive at first but I would like to give it a try. Where should I start? Any web sites out there to help me out.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

7mm,
You can get some good starter kits from the different manufacturers for around $100 or so. LEE, RCBS, and others make kits that include the dies, press, powder measure, ect. I would suggest you buy or borrow a good reloading manual and read it prior to getting into reloading (lome libraries even have a few) and see if it suits your needs. You can decrease the cost by using powders that you can also use for shotshell reloading (if you do that already or plan on doing it), by casting your own bullets or buying cast bullets, and picking up unwanted brass at the rifle and pistol range. I haven't bought 30-06, 308, 0r .30/30 brass in years-I just pick it up off the ground at the local range. Good luck with what you decide. You may also want to check out Midway-I believe that thier web address is www.midwayusa.com. Good luck, and if I can be of any help, don't hesitate to Email me.
Mr. 16 gauge
P.S. if you do get set up, I have about 1300 empty 40 S& W brass (once fired, Win. manufacature) for sale or trade if interested.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

Trust me on this one. You'll want to spend the extra money up front and buy a GOOD progressive reloader if your shooting pistol. The time and effort saved is worth the extra cash up front. As several friends told me when I started, "might as well buy it now, because you'll end up buying it anyway". They were right. The only one I'd pick for the money is a Dillon press. Their "Square Deal B" is $252 and is for pistol. The RL 550B is $325 and will handle over 100 pistol and rifle cartridges. It comes with a very accurate powder charge. I've never had a moments trouble with mine. Their web site is www.dillonprecision.com. You can buy RCBS pistol dies for about $10 less than Dillons.


----------



## STOGIE (Jan 13, 2010)

I have the exact same question but its just over 9 years later from the time the question was first posed.....

I would love to go with a Dillon 650XL,.... I shoot about 300 rounds of of .40 every week.... the only thing keeping me from shooting more is the lack of funds..... I also shoot .38, .38+P but not all that much if it because I'm spending my money on the .40 ammo..... I'd love to get proficcient with the revolver and eventually into the S&W 625 in .45 ACP. When I have it I shoot a lot of .223 especially when friends and family come over!....

But it seems the different gun shops have their favorite brands/styles of reloaders..... Some dispise the Dillon and love the RCBS style reloaders.... 

I think I understand the concept of single stage having more control over the loads/charges and the accuracy deemed possible.... I'd prefer this process if I was reloading long distance hunting ammo and if I were competitive with my .223 but for something like IDPA competitions whats wrong with the Dillon? Are the people haters because of the price? I haven't found a company that has an unconditional/No BS warrenty like they do..... But I do see the prices are high... and get even higher with the components!

Let me know whats wrong with the dillons!

Thanks!


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

The cheapest way would be to buy a simple Lee classic hand reloading press...but trust me you don't want to do that. Someone suggested that to me and I made that mistake. It took me over an hour to load 50 rounds. It was soon after I bought an RCBS RockChucker single stage. I'm now down to about 25-30 minutes per box of 50 if I measure powder by volume. It still takes me about an hour to reload a box of 50 when I measure each powder charge on the scale. For high-volume shooting you can't go wrong with a progressive. I've heard great things about the 550B and also about the Hornady Lock n' Load.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

If you are going to load more than 200 rds per week, or 50 at a time, you will want a progressive press. For straight wall pistol the Dillon Square Deal is fine, the 550 is all you really need IMHO. The 650 is CAPABLE of faster loading rates, but unless you are talking 1000s of rds per week I don't think it is a big deal vs the 550. Anytime I have tried to crank up the speed I find I make mistakes or have problems anyway; I can do well over 200 per hr with the 550 without rushing.

With a single stage you will want much more brass - this way you can run long batches of sizing, priming, and belling operations and then keep those pre-prepped cases in stock for seating and crimping as needed.

I started with a Square Deal, added a Hornady L-N-L single stage, and upgraded to the 550 over time.

Don't let anyone tell you the Dillon is not capable or economical - I load many many calibers with match grade accuracy including .45 ACP, .38, .223, and .308 on the 550.

For benchrest ultimate precision you will want a single stage but that is low volume shooting anyway - I use that for my 6mm BR.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Dillon catalog, period. After loading over 200,000 rounds in the last 5 years, there is nothng better. 

.40 out of a glock can be tricky. Glock .40's do not have a fully supported chamber, and will typically leave a "buldge" at the lower section of the case. There are a couple of ways to cure this, but I found the best way is using Dillion die that I have chamfered so that the sizing ring will just about touch the shell plate, thus removing the Glock "buldge".

A Lee factory crimp die will do the same thing on the crimp stage, but I prefer to do it on the size stage.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Considering 550 do you suggest the one with or without the caliber conversion??? I'm looking for a progressive now! I plan on 9mm or 44mag. Least for now. I stick with my RCBS for rifle. If all I load is 9mm or 44 would the square deal be OK. I don't shoot any leagues so just shooting for fun and practice....for now! 

Skinner


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

So a guy brand new to reloading should go to a high end progressive as step one-NO! He also mentioned money is tight, same as many of us. He's also talking about loading the 40 S&W with the loader. I know it can all be done but let's stay realistic. There's lots of little things to learn along the way. If he wants to switch around some it will be easier & less expensive with a single stage, or turret at the most. I have ammo out the wazoo that I load on my modified 'turret' type press. Yes Dillion is the best of the progressives & the only one I would get but not to start out with. That 40 is fairly high pressure on a good day. What price do you put on 100% safe ammo?

I just saw the date of the 1st posts. This guy probably runs an ammo business by now. Last active 2001.


----------



## costanza (Nov 7, 2006)

Guys:
Don't some of the Glocks have the polygon barrel instead of the rifled one? I believe they(Glock & HK) recommend against lead bullets in these barrels. I ask because I am going to start reloading the .40 soon. I have a 30 year old Bonanza single stage press and a Lee Auto Prime tool. I can crank out about 150 to 200 straight wall cartridges in about an hour. For a beginner, I'd recommend a single stage press. I'd love a Dillon, but make due just fine with what I have...


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

I sent you a note, I am thinking about selling my Dillion 650, I love it just have not been shooting as much in past years and it is collecting dust.
If you are shooting one caliber it is hard to beat the square B as others have stated, strong, repeatable, easy to keep going and compact a great value.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

costanza said:


> Guys:
> Don't some of the Glocks have the polygon barrel instead of the rifled one? I believe they(Glock & HK) recommend against lead bullets in these barrels. I ask because I am going to start reloading the .40 soon. I have a 30 year old Bonanza single stage press and a Lee Auto Prime tool. I can crank out about 150 to 200 straight wall cartridges in about an hour. For a beginner, I'd recommend a single stage press. I'd love a Dillon, but make due just fine with what I have...


Yes, you are right about the hexagonal rifling but you can buy drop in barrels that are rifled conventionally that will allow you to shoot lead bullets if you desired.


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

I know this is not what you asked but if you want to get into reloading just to save money, for most people, it is actually cheaper to just buy a 9mm barrel for your glock and buy ball ammo online or at Walmart for $10 a box instead of investing a bunch of time and money into reloading. Just saying.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

ajmorell said:


> Yes, you are right about the hexagonal rifling but you can buy drop in barrels that are rifled conventionally that will allow you to shoot lead bullets if you desired.


Polygonal barrels can be easily swapped out for a shooting session with standard rifling barrels. Experience has shown me that using the aftermarket barrels and lead bullets can often result in better accuracy than when using the factory barrel and jacketed bullets.


----------



## costanza (Nov 7, 2006)

can cost $200 to $300 dollars. I can buy a lot of .40 caliber jacketed bullets for that amount of cash.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

costanza said:


> An H&K USP barrel can cost ....


You should be able to buy that barrel for less if you shop around. Also, another manufacturers barrel will be found for a whole lot less.

As I mentioned earlier the aftermarket barrels can be just as accurate, if not more so, with lead bullets than the polygonal barrels are with jacketed bullets. If the purpose is accuracy then why not try the cast bullets and the aftermarket?


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

7mm deerslayer said:


> I shot a glock and I can go through some serious rounds in no time at all. What is the cheapest way that I can get into reloading. I know that it might be a little expensive at first but I would like to give it a try. Where should I start? Any web sites out there to help me out.


There seems to be a lot off controversy about shooting cast bullets through a polygonaled Glock barrel. Can't really speak to the veracity of this but Berry's Manufacturing claims:

FAQ: Can I shoot your plated bullets in my Glock?
Yes. We have a large contingent of loyal Glock shooters using our bullets. The plating is thick enough that you will not get lead fouling in your bore, which is the nemesis of polygonal barrels.

Their double struck copper plated pistol bullets are superb and competitively priced - roughly $80.00 (depending on the going price of lead) 1000 and that includes shipping.



dogjaw said:


> Trust me on this one. You'll want to spend the extra money up front and buy a GOOD progressive reloader if your shooting pistol. The time and effort saved is worth the extra cash up front. As several friends told me when I started, "might as well buy it now, because you'll end up buying it anyway". They were right. The only one I'd pick for the money is a Dillon press. Their "Square Deal B" is $252 and is for pistol. The RL 550B is $325 and will handle over 100 pistol and rifle cartridges. It comes with a very accurate powder charge. I've never had a moments trouble with mine.





jmoser said:


> If you are going to load more than 200 rds per week, or 50 at a time, you will want a progressive press.
> I started with a Square Deal.....


Agree with all of the above except quoted prices. The latest Dillon catalog has the Square Deal B at $349.95 and the 550B at $419.95. The Square Deal B comes with dies and ready to go, including sample cases run through by Dillon - all you have to do is adjust the powder drop. This is a progressive press but changing from one cartridge to the next is problematic. The 550B is indexed by hand but cartridge change-over is relatively problem free.In any event customer support is superb and is only shadowed by Apple/iMac :lol:.

This info. can speak for Dillon: At the 2009 International Defensive Pistol Assoc. National Shoot (I.D.P.A.) (Tulsa, August 2009) out of 348 entrants 228 shot their own reloads. Of these 228 reloaders 196 used Dillon presses. :yikes:

My advice - along with others - if you shoot your handgun a lot (and you should if you carry in defense of yourself and your loved ones) save your $$$$ and buy a progressive press - hopefully a Dillon. You will not go wrong with a Dillon be it a Square Deal B progressive or a 550B indexed. Hope this helps.

9mm Hi-Power
a.k.a Hoppe's no.10
a.k.a Ruger1 (sorry for all of this but just got an Apple iMac and the powers that be tell me there's no such correspondent as Ruger1 or Hoppe's no.10)


----------



## Joe Boleo (Jun 3, 2007)

First get a reloading manual and my preference is Lyman. Read it from cover to cover. Then look around a few gun shops and yard sales for a reloading press. I have bought excellent used RCBS RockChucker presses for $40.00 and at a flea market I got one free.

Gather once fired brass at a shooting range, I do not load for the .40, but gave away 4,000 cases that I salvaged from a range and kept out of a landfill.

You will need dies and used ones can sell for $10.00 or less when you find them. Get a powder scale, shell holder, chamfer and deburring tool, primer pocket tool and a Lee case trimmer.

Finally you will need primers, powder and bullets and you are good to go. Good luck. Take care...
Joe


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Everything Joe recommend and one more. I recommend joinging one or two of the active reloading eMail lists. There is a lot of knowledgeable reloaders that frequent these lists from all over the country.


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

All the best...
Gil


----------

